# Bye Bye Steve Jobs



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2011)

Steve Jobs der wohl bekanntes CEO der Welt Tritt zurück! Die Geschäfte wird nun Tim Cook übernehmen, der diese früher schon übernommen hat. Die Aktien sind nachbörslich schon um 5% gefallen. Ob sie weiter fallen ist nicht gewiss. Aber keine Angst, Jobs bleibt noch bei Apple. Er wird jetzt Vorsitzender des Apple-Verwaltungsrats. 

Die Quellen sind: http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/08/24Letter-from-Steve-Jobs.html / http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/08/24Steve-Jobs-Resigns-as-CEO-of-Apple.html

Steve Jobs tritt als Apple-CEO zurück - 25.08.2011 - ComputerBase​


----------



## Skysnake (25. August 2011)

Tja, da sieht man was für eine gewaltige Blase Appel ist, wenn allein der Weggang EINER Person gleich 5% Kurssturz verursacht. Dabei war das doch sogar schon lange zu erwarten. Der hat doch Krebs oder whot ever, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung das Appel auch die Entwicklung blockt denn keiner macht was eigenes da es ja nicht so aus schaut wie eine Appel Produkt ! Wäre ganz froh wenn die etwas kleiner werden und weniger macht haben auf dem Mark. Da Jobs da geht finde ich schon mal gut !


----------



## Vortox (25. August 2011)

Verdammt, ich wollte grad selber ne News dazu abschicken, du warst 2 min. schneller.

@Skysnake
Nicht unbedingt ne Blase, Jobs war ziemlich wichtig. Er hat z.B. Apple damals gerettet und jetzt zu dem gemacht was Apple ist. Außerdem ist das die Börse, da fallen auch einige Sachen um mehrere Prozentpunkte und das OHNE Grund.


----------



## MarcFr1995 (25. August 2011)

Ist der Grund für sein Rücktritt bekannt?


----------



## Vortox (25. August 2011)

Jobs füllt sich nicht mehr in der Lage die Pflichten und Erwartungen als CEO von Apple zu erfüllen.


----------



## MarcFr1995 (25. August 2011)

Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, er ist 56 Jahre alt, habe immer gedacht er wäre älter...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2011)

Ich denke ihm wird das alles zu viel und er brauch etwas Ruhigeres ! Ich weiß auch nicht was hat aber es muss schon etwas ernstes sein wenn am ende doch denn CEO antritte !


----------



## wubroha (25. August 2011)

Letztendlich ist er ja nicht weg,sondern nur nicht mehr die Rampensau vom "allmächtigen Apfel".Ich wünsche ihm Gesundheit und ein langes Leben.Apple wirds auch ohne ol´ Stevo weiter geben.


----------



## hanfi104 (25. August 2011)

Hoffentlich nicht mehr in der Verklagenden version.
Aber wie es schon der Titel sagt, bye bye Jobs


----------



## Liza (25. August 2011)

Naja der Tim Cook, sieht und guckt genau so blöde wie Steve Jobs. Hoffe die Blase platzt irgendwann mal. Weil langsam nervt mich dieser ganze Apple kram überall.


----------



## Rollora (25. August 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wie der Tittel es schon sagt Steve Jobs der wohl bekanntes CEO der Welt Tritt zurück ! Die Geschäfte wird nun Tim Cook über nehmen. Der Früher schon übernommen hat. Es gibt sogar schon erste Aufwicklung für Appel die Aktien sind Nachbörelich schon um 5% gefallen ob sie weiter fallen ist nicht gewiss. Aber keine angst Jobs bleibt noch bei Appel er wird jetzt Vorsitz des Apple-Verwaltungsrats.
> 
> Quelle: Steve Jobs tritt als Apple-CEO zurück - 25.08.2011 - ComputerBase​


 Bitte die Überschrift anders formulieren, ich dachte er ist seinem Krebsleiden erlegen (Bye Bye deutete für mich das Ableben von SJ an). Thx
Ansonsten: wer weiß ob er nicht trotzdem im Hintergrund Entscheidungen trifft usw...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2011)

Nein sehe keinen grund das zu ändern !


----------



## noxXx (25. August 2011)

Warum sollte Apple denn eine Blase sein? Die stellen ganz normal Produkte her und verkaufen die, im Gegensatz zu FB, was wirklich eine Blase ist. Dashier scheint aber mal die erste Apple-News ohne Flamewar zu sein


----------



## Felixxz2 (25. August 2011)

Fast schon schade, jetzt gehts hier ganz normal zu. 
Hatte mich schon immer gefreut, besser als RTL Assi-TV, weils nicht geschauspielert ist. 

Finds aber auf jeden Fall schade, er hat Apple stark geprägt und viel zum Erfolg beigetragen. Mal schauen wie sies ohne ihn schaffen. Eine Blase ist der Konzern aber nicht, sie stellen ganz normale, reale Produkte her, die alle spezielle Qualitäten haben die einen Kauf rechtfertigen.


----------



## Rollora (25. August 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Nein sehe keinen grund das zu ändern !


Weil es als reißerisch und irreführend interpretiert werden kann und deine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht gerade unterstützt.
Und als Legastheniker geb ich dir den Tip mit Rufzeichen sparsam umzugehen, die sind eigentlich einem Befehls oder Schreiton zuzusordnen.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das Appel auch die  Entwicklung blockt denn keiner macht was eigenes da es ja nicht so aus  schaut wie eine Appel Produkt ! Wäre ganz froh wenn die etwas kleiner  werden und weniger macht haben auf dem Mark. Da Jobs da geht finde ich  schon mal gut !


 Apple, nicht Appel 
Apple ist ja eigentlich erst seit wenigen Jahren "groß" oder wieder groß. Von daher können sie schon ruhig einen Erfolg haben und die Branche in neue Bereiche führen. Früher oder später sättigt sich der Markt sowieso immer, falls es sich tatsächlich um Nischenprodukte handelt - falls nicht, wär früher oder später wer anderes auf die Idee mit dem Smartphone, dem Tablet PC usw gekommen (ok, sind sie ja, die Ideen waren ja uralt)



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich denke ihm wird das alles zu viel und er  brauch etwas Ruhigeres ! Ich weiß auch nicht was hat aber es muss schon  etwas ernstes sein wenn am ende doch denn CEO antritte !


Keine Mutmaßungen, sonst ist die News keine News mehr sondern eine Spekulation deinerseits. Steve Jobs hatte ja Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs und leidet aktuell immer noch unter einer "Hormonerkrankung" (natürlich eine Umschreibung), die ihn des öfteren an öffentlichen Auftritten hindert - ist also ziemlich krank.



noxXx schrieb:


> Warum sollte Apple denn eine Blase sein? Die  stellen ganz normal Produkte her und verkaufen die, im Gegensatz zu FB,  was wirklich eine Blase ist. Dashier scheint aber mal die erste  Apple-News ohne Flamewar zu sein


 Der Flamewar kommt sicher noch 
Apple ist deshalb keine Blase, weil sie es geschafft haben den neu gewonnen Ruf in Verkaufszahlen ihrer Produkte (ob nun gut oder schlecht, abgekupfert oder innovativ, überteuert oder für die Leistung günstig... sei mal dahingestellt) ummünzen konnten. UND weil jedesmal wenn ein Trend zu Ende ging (Rückläufige Ipodzahlen) sie schon ein neues Produkt fertig entwickelt haben. Apple ist also so lange keine Blase, solange man INNOVATIV ist, und DAS bringt uns eigentlich nur weiter (Gesellschaftlich sowie die IT Welt). Der Aktienkurs schwankt mit der Gesundheit Jobs, weil genau diese Kreativität fehlen könnte (glaubt man).

BTW: Ich verteidige das Treiben von Apple nur ungern, ich bin beileibe kein Fan: wir haben hier Ipad, Iphone und Ipods rumliegen und zu jedem dieser Produkte gibt es eine günstigere und dennoch flexiblere Variante.Allerdings kauft man bei Apple um den Mehrpreis das Zusatzfeature "Bedienkomfort" und Sicherheit mit. Ähnlich bei den Autos, wo man für Mercedes einen aufpreis für die enorme Sicherheit und den Komfort zahlt. Apple ist also sowas wie der Mercedes unter den Computern: nicht der allerschnellste, aber Komforatbel und Sicher  (eine etwas weit hergeholter Vergleich, bitte nicht gleich in der Luft zerreißen, drum ja mit "  " )

PS: wenn Jobs wieder gesund ist, tritt er sicher wieder den Chefsessel an, wie schon mal passiert


----------



## gecan (25. August 2011)

hier auf den youtube clip zeigt es deutlich an wie der ab 2005 jahr zu jahr immer dünner wird 

aber trozdem wünsche ich ihm alles gute, was leider nicht mehr viel bringen wird gegen sein schiksal


----------



## nyso (25. August 2011)

Ich mag Apple wirklich nicht, absolut nicht. 
Aber ihm wünsche ich gesundheitlich alles gute.


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2011)

Man kann ja gegen Apple sagen was man will, ich bin auch kein Freund von Apple, aber ohne Apple würde die IT-Welt wohl ein wenig anders aussehen. 

Gut, die Eigenwilligkeit Apples, gerade in Bezug zur Softwarekompatibilität und Schnittstellen ist oft ein Ärgerniss. Auch die Preise sind oft jenseits von Gut und Böse. Aber... Apple hat einfach einige Dinge stark voran getrieben. 

IPhone - Vielleicht das Smartphon welches überhaupt diese Sparte stark voran getrieben hat. Gerade in Verbindung mit einem guten Touchpad, sorgte das Gerät für den Durchbruch in diesem Bereich. 
Ipad - Tablets für den freien Markt hat man vorher nahezu vergeblich gesucht. Zumal es einige Zeit gebraucht hat bis andere Hersteller hier auf ein gleichwertiges Niveau gekommen sind. Im Grunde sind erst die letzten Geräte anderer Hersteller wirklich Gleichwertig. Und der Markt boomt. Die Nachfrage ist hier mehr als da. 
Apps - Grundlegend hat es Apple geschafft den größten Markt an Apps anbieten zu können. Selbst Android kann derzeit noch nicht mithalten. Vor diesem Markt gab es in dieser Hinsicht ebenfalls kaum etwas vergleichbares, auch wenn Google sehr sehr stark aufgeholt hat und ebenfalls kontinuierlich am Ball bleibt. 

Dabei waren alle Gerätetypen zwar nicht immer Fehlerfrei, jedoch oft von guter Qualität und die Kritiker mussten wirklich suchen um Probleme zu finden. Andere HErsteller hatten hier oft weitaus weniger ausgereifte Produkte auf den Markt gebracht. 

Ich bin wahrlich kein Apple Fan und meide die Geräte aus einigen Gründen, aber hierzu muss man Steven Respekt zollen und ich wünsche ihm alles gute.  Ich würde aber fast sagen.... wenn sein Nachfolger die Arbeit nicht ganz zu seiner Zufriedenheit erledigt, wird er sicherlich hin und wieder mal die Türen eintreten und alle zurecht stutzen... er ist und bleibt ein Workaholic


----------



## Perry (25. August 2011)

Ich habe Verständniss für Jobs seinen Rücktritt, er hat wie schon angesprochen vieles vorangetrieben. Früher war er der Zeit vorraus heute zieht er sie mit.
Zur Blase Apple, da muss ich mal lachen, wenn du dir die Zahlen von denen ansiehst, was für gewinne die schreiben und wie rentabel die sind Gewinn/Umsatz dann kann man da nicht von einer Blase sprechen.
Die müssen mitlerweile Bargeld im mittleren zweistelligen Mrd$ Bereich haben, wenn nicht sogar darüber hinnaus.


----------



## Johnny05 (25. August 2011)

Es war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit wann Jobs den Chef-Posten abgibt.Jobs war eh schon länger nicht mehr am operativem Tagesgeschäft von Apple beteiligt,mich überrascht sein Rücktritt nicht im Geringsten.Ich mag Apple als Firma nicht,wünsche Steve Jobs aber gesundheitlich weiterhin alles Gute.


----------



## Kusanar (25. August 2011)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Es war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit wann Jobs den Chef-Posten abgibt.Jobs war eh schon länger nicht mehr am operativem Tagesgeschäft von Apple beteiligt,mich überrascht sein Rücktritt nicht im Geringsten.Ich mag Apple als Firma nicht,wünsche Steve Jobs aber gesundheitlich weiterhin alles Gute.


 
Das bringts so ziemlich auf den Punkt. Die Anzahl seiner öffentlichen Auftritte ist ja genauso zurückgegangen und Cook hat ja schon einmal vorübergehend Steves Posten übernommen. Dass er über kurz oder lang seinen Ausstieg vorbereitet, vor allem in Hinblick auf seinen gesundheitlichen Zustand, war absehbar.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. August 2011)

Omg Steve jobs geht?!? ..... Waineee interessierts?

Nur erstaunlich das sie gleich satte 5% am Aktienmarkt verlieren.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

also das alles son steve hängt kann ich fast nicht glauben. 
apple scheint doch ein wenig was von einer blase zu haben wenn eine person so viel ausmacht beim aktienkurs.


----------



## D@rk (25. August 2011)

Ich befürchte das es auch an dem Bauchspeicheldrüsen-Ca (Krebs).
Stefe wird das wohl als CEO zu stressig gewesen sein.


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2011)

Der Aktienkurs hat wenig mit den eigentlichen Gewinn oder Wert der Firma zu tun.


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. August 2011)

Alles klar, dann läßt der Weltuntergang auch nur noch bedingt auf sich warten...wird auch Zeit!!! Keiner wird schließlich jünger....


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. August 2011)

Perry schrieb:


> Die müssen mitlerweile Bargeld im mittleren zweistelligen Mrd$ Bereich haben, wenn nicht sogar darüber hinnaus.


 
Der letzte Stand war eine Kriegskasse von $76.000.000.000 .


----------



## sahvg (25. August 2011)

apple ist in 2 jahren eh pleite  die brauchen ihr ganzes geld für neue verkaufsverbote


----------



## Rizoma (25. August 2011)

Oh tut mir das Leid von mir aus können die Aktien nochmal um 15% fallen und auch wenn es gehässig klingt Steve und seine Krankheiten interessieren mich wie die letzte Wasserstandsmeldung vom Rhein. Ich mochte und werde Steve und Apple nie mögen die waren mir schon immer Unsympathisch.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. August 2011)

apple hat mehr geld als aktuell die us regierung auf der bank. unabhängig der schulden.
die bild (lach lach lach) hat nen aufreiser gemacht vor 2 wochen von wegen springt jetzt steve jobs ein ? 
er solle doch der us regierung geld zu schießen.
soviel zum thema geld

was mann diesen mann deutlich... sogar sehr deutlich ansieht ist das er entweder ;was ich nicht hoffe; immer noch an krebs leidet und es wohl in abseh barer zeit dem ende zu geht und er jetzt einfach noch ein wenig ruhe haben will.

oder das er starke nebenwirkungen von den damaligen behandlungen hat und somit auch aus gesundheitlichen gründen es nicht mehr schafft die firma zu leiten.

ihm jetzt nen schönes langes leben zu wünschen finde ich etwas nana vermessen. 

ich würde eher sagen steve werd wieder gesund und komm wieder auf die beine und mach dir nen schönen ruhestand.


----------



## El Sativa (25. August 2011)

MarcFr1995 schrieb:


> Ist der Grund für sein Rücktritt bekannt?


 krustentierallergie


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

hoffen wir mal das er sich erholt, der rest ist doch irrelevant


----------



## viper-zero (25. August 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Oh tut mir das Leid von mir aus können die Aktien nochmal um 15% fallen und auch wenn es gehässig klingt Steve und seine Krankheiten interessieren mich wie die letzte Wasserstandsmeldung vom Rhein. Ich mochte und werde Steve und Apple nie mögen die waren mir schon immer Unsympathisch.


 
da hat wohl jemand in die glaskugel geschaut 

APPLE AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Nachrichten | Kurs | (865985,AAPL,US0378331005) |

-17% zu meiner post-zeit


----------



## prost (25. August 2011)

> Ich mag Apple wirklich nicht, absolut nicht.
> Aber ihm wünsche ich gesundheitlich alles gute.​


/sign


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> hoffen wir mal das er sich erholt, der rest ist doch irrelevant



Jeder normale Mensch wäre schon 3 mal gestorben aber weil Gott Jobs ja für unsere Erde so wichtig ist lassen wir ihn nicht sterben. 

Ein Pankreastumor ist nunmal der unheilbarste Krebs den es gibt, den so gut wie keiner überlebt. Wer weiß, vllt. ist ja Jobs schon lange Tod nur kann Apple so eine Bombe nicht platzen lassen wenn er offiziell noch CEO ist - also lassen sie ihn erstmal einen weniger wichtigen Posten einnehmen und dann ein Jahr später, wenn sich allen an seinen Nachfolger gewöhnt haben lassen sie ihn sterben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. August 2011)

Die Quellen sind: http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/08/24Letter-from-Steve-Jobs.html / http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/08/24Steve-Jobs-Resigns-as-CEO-of-Apple.html


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. August 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> ich mag den sack nicht und es kümmert mich nicht im geringsten wie oder wann der sein erdmöbel bezieht, da steve alles ist, blos kein freund.


 
Hat du persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht? Hat er dir den letzten Lutscher vor der Nase weggekauft?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2011)

Zur Info:

Jede weiteren abfälligen und beleidigenden Äußerungen gegenüber anderen Personen (auch Steve Jobs) werden entsprechend den Forenregeln geahndet.
*
B2T*


----------



## El Sativa (25. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Egal ob man jemanden mag oder nicht. Wenn er tatsächlich so krank ist wie vermutet, dann sind solche markigen Sprüche einfach voll daneben. Denn selbst seinem größten Feind wünscht man solche Krankheiten nicht!


 nö, der hat mir weder nen lolly geklaut noch sonstwas. ich hab ihm auch nicht die krankheit an den hals gewünscht. der ist mir halt einfach egal, so wie ich ihm egal bin. ich mag ihn einfach nicht. ob ich dafür einen grund brauche....nein, wozu denn auch. für mich ist er einfach nen sektenführer und fertig.
und ob solche sprüche voll daneben sind, kümmert mich mal herzlich wenig, da in dieser gesellschaft meine ausdrucksweise noch nett und human daherkommt. ich stelle mich nicht wie ein politiker ins rampenlicht und aplaudiere, wenn mein "feind" tot ist. ich beschreibe solche dinge anders. ich nenne es z.b. krustentierallergie oder beziehe mich auf sein bezugsfertiges erdmöbel. das sind andere worte als wenn ich mich hinstelle und über den tot jubel.
aber es lässt sich von mir auch schwer erklären, warum ich ein anderen blickwinkel auf solch weltbewegende tragödien werfe. vieleicht weil es nichtmal weltbewegend ist, aber von anderen so gesehen werden möchte.


----------



## B00 (25. August 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Er ist weg. Und ich bin wieder allein allein


----------



## SplitxD1 (25. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Tja, da sieht man was für eine gewaltige Blase Appel ist, wenn allein der Weggang EINER Person gleich 5% Kurssturz verursacht. Dabei war das doch sogar schon lange zu erwarten. Der hat doch Krebs oder whot ever, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche.


 
Weißt du was mit dem Börsen nach Osamas Tod war? Die Börse ist ne riesige Blase, das hat mit Apple nichts zu tun.

und @Adam: Wie ergänzend zum anderen Thread: Wäre Er dir egal würdest du es nicht in allen Threads die davon handeln Thematisieren wie egal Er dir sei.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. August 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Jeder normale Mensch wäre schon 3 mal gestorben aber weil Gott Jobs ja für unsere Erde so wichtig ist lassen wir ihn nicht sterben.
> 
> Ein Pankreastumor ist nunmal der unheilbarste Krebs den es gibt, den so gut wie keiner überlebt. Wer weiß, vllt. ist ja Jobs schon lange Tod nur kann Apple so eine Bombe nicht platzen lassen wenn er offiziell noch CEO ist - also lassen sie ihn erstmal einen weniger wichtigen Posten einnehmen und dann ein Jahr später, wenn sich allen an seinen Nachfolger gewöhnt haben lassen sie ihn sterben.


 
Du sagst es stevi hat zwar ein spezielle form welche sehr langsam fortschreitet aber leider wie viele Krebserkrankungen enden diese defacto immer lethal.
Man darf weiters nicht vergessen ,dass der Krebs schon in die Leber methastasiert hatte und er eine neue leber brauchte.
Im Regelfall schaffen es vielle, kommt auf die Art des Tumors and (was is betroffen Kopf, Schwanz usw) ,max 6 - 7 jahre wird auch Ausnahmen geben ,aber wie schon oben erwähnt leider immer lethal.
In diesen Stadium kann man nur mehr es hinauszögern .....



Rollora schrieb:


> PS: wenn Jobs wieder gesund ist, tritt er sicher wieder den Chefsessel an, wie schon mal passiert


 
Ich möchte keinen Meschen das Leben abstreiten aber wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet ist er am Ende angelangt (LEIDER und das mit 56 jahrn )


Vielleicht holt Apple ja Steve Wozniak mit ins Boot IDEEN hät der mehr als genug ^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. August 2011)

Eben und das ist nun wirklich noch kein Alter um zu sterben. Wenn ich bedenke mein Vater wird dieses Jahr 60, dann läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.

So sehr ich auch Apple nicht mag aber so ne Krankheit wünscht man keinem - Da kann man sich das Leben selbst mit mehreren milliarden auf dem Konto nicht erkaufen.


----------



## Adam West (25. August 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Weißt du was mit dem Börsen nach Osamas Tod war? Die Börse ist ne riesige Blase, das hat mit Apple nichts zu tun.
> 
> und @Adam: Wie ergänzend zum anderen Thread: Wäre Er dir egal würdest du es nicht in allen Threads die davon handeln Thematisieren wie egal Er dir sei.


 
Ich thematisiere nicht, ich äußere meine Meinung.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. August 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Eben und das ist nun wirklich noch kein Alter um zu sterben. Wenn ich bedenke mein Vater wird dieses Jahr 60, dann läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.
> 
> So sehr ich auch Apple nicht mag aber so ne Krankheit wünscht man keinem - Da kann man sich das Leben selbst mit mehreren milliarden auf dem Konto nicht erkaufen.


 
Mein Onkel hatte mit 65 die Diagnose Pakreastumor - 3 Monate das war leider das maximum (3 packerl und das schon mit 17 bis zum tot hat sicher auch beigetragen) - Leider is diese art von Krebs sau schwer zu erkennen und meist wenn man ihn erkannt hat dann ist es zu spät, gibt auch zufallsbefunde.Zb ein sekundärer Ikterus(Gelbsucht) kann auf einen Pakreastumor hinweisen. Sehr selten aber in so einen frühen stadium realtiv gut heilbar


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2011)

Um doppelte Diskussionen zu vermeiden geht es hier weiter. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...tritt-als-apple-chef-zurueck.html#post3362203

-CLOSED-


----------

